

The Official HTML5 Logo - tchae
http://mashable.com/2011/01/18/html5-gets-an-official-logo-from-w3c/

======
meadhikari
Dupe.

Discussion at:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2115551>

------
Tichy
Ugly.

~~~
yeahsure
Fugly!

------
vokoda
childish

